
Ask HN: How to build Uber clone? - podrick
Is there any web service or programmer who can help me build Uber like web app? Please suggest.
======
mankash666
Just a warning, maybe you're already aware of it Uber's secret sauce is the
network effect bought by billions in subsidies, funded by VCs. The app and
tech itself is probably easy to clone, and if no value. Please search for open
source Uber alternatives

------
raooll
What are you looking for exactly ?

There are many uber clone scripts available. I haven't tried them but you can
start there.
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=uber+clone&t=brave&ia=web](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=uber+clone&t=brave&ia=web)

Or you could write on yourself using a database which supports GIS etc.

------
dotcoma
Start with a billion dollars.

